# Detailingworld™ Review- Power Maxed Summer Jacket



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Power Maxed Summer Jacket*

1st up big thanks to Wayne and the Power Maxed team for sending me a new product to try:thumb:

After trying the rather good Winter Coat i was really looking forward to the Summer offering from Power Maxed, for more information on the Power Maxed range have a look here: http://www.powermaxed.com/

Take a look at the Winter Coat review here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370471

These new type of spray on sealants are really good for a little top up on any surface, they are becoming more and more popular these days due to their ease of use, you could describe them as a QD on steroids so lets see what Power Maxed has to offer 

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a good quality PET bottle with a really nice trigger spray (in case you were all wondering I make Plastic bottles for a living so I am always interested to see the packaging :lol.

The label has the normal Power Maxed branding on along with all the required information you would need for application.

The actual liquid is bright yellow in colour and is cloudy and of course a smell check revealed that it smelt like Sherbet Lemons, lovely :argie:

*Power Maxed say:*

*POWER MAXED SUMMER JACKET™ Nano Shield is an easy on easy off nano sealant for those who want nothing but the best protection. This Summer Jacket™ Sealant can be used on the entire vehicle including glass, plastics, alloys, steel and rubbers. This product will give unrivaled gloss for your paintwork and chrome. We recommend first application to be used as supplied, and monthly dilute and spray over vehicle.

Benefits
Developed To Be The Best
Protects against Tree Sap, Dust & UV Damage
Extreme Gloss Enhancers
Versatility: Use on any surface
Durability: Up to 6 months*
Can be layered (leave 24 hours between coats)
Cure Time: Roughly 2-5 minutes (weather depending)
Bottle Size: 500ml
Can make up to 10 litres of Rinse Aid.
What is Nano Shield?
Nano Shield is a brand new next generation nanotechnology coating, which protects and enhances the appearance of automotive paint work in one simple step. Within seconds Nano shield bonds to the surface. Treated surfaces are much more reflective, and extremely hydrophobic. Nano Shield is based on the chemical process which allows the nano scale particles to organise into an interlaced layer and form a perfect bond with the surface at a molecular level.

How To Use
Use in a cool shaded area, Spray Summer Jacket™ directly onto a microfibre and begin wiping over evenly, using light pressure and overlapping strokes. Once on, leave the sealant to dry for roughly 2-5 minutes and then buff off using a clean microfibre cloth. Summer Jacket™ can be used on wet vehicles, simply spray on and wipe or rinse off, please ensure car is dried thoroughly after application. 
Alternatively dilute 50ml in 1 litre of water and spray over your vehicle and rinse off. This is a perfect rinse aid.

*Using the diluted method after the initial application will prolong the life of the sealant for over 12 months*

So its a spray sealant which can be used wet or dry, a rinse aid and can even be used through a lance, wicked stuff :thumb:

*The Method:*

The weather was nice, about 15deg and slightly overcast when I started so perfect for a quick clean of the old X Trail...

The car was Snow foamed then given a 2 bucket wash and dried using drying towels to leave a nice clean finish.



For the purposes of this review i decided to apply Summer Jacket onto dry panels but as I grabbed it out of the bag it started spitting with rain so I guess its gonna be a semi dry application 

Starting with the bonnet and working at 1/2 a panel at a time Summer Jacket was sprayed on with a 3 squirts, it was then spread around using a dry buffing cloth....

I found that there were a few smears on the panel but still left it for a couple of minutes before getting another clean buffing towel and buffing off, any extra residue came off really easily so the bonnet was completed using the same method.



The finish that was left was really clean with a slight darkening to the panel, using the 2 cloth method I was pleased to see there was zero smears or marks.

The rest of the car was completed with the same method a panel at a time, spray on, work in using the now 'damp' towel and buffed off using the dry towel.



The faux chrome trim was giving the same treatment which is a really good test for a spray sealant because it shows up every smear and using the 2 cloth method they came up nice, clean and shiny :thumb:



All in all the car took about 15mins to complete so was really quick and only about 50ml of product was used.

Standing back and looking at the finish it looked really clean, slightly darker which gave the impression of a richer finish more akin to a wax based spray, all in all it looked just right and allowed great reflections.



It was still spitting with rain though 

*Price:
*
£12.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/summer-jacket-nano-sealant

Value wise this sits in well with the rest of the Power Maxed range, offering affordable products at a decent price. Considering I used about 50ml of product on a large car that would mean a 500ml bottle would yield 10 applications but remember for follow up coats can be diluted £12.99 seems like a bit of a bargain.

*Would I use it again?:*

I liked the look, I liked the smooth feel so next time I need a spray sealant I will be reaching for this one but I do miss waxing 

*Conclusion:*

Power Maxed Summer Jacket is a really cool spray sealant product, its easy to apply and is smear free if using the correct application method.

It looks great on the panels and gives that fresh clean look whilst not looking to sterile and a great bit of shine for those times when you want some easy to apply shine which also should add enough protection to see you out the summer whilst is easily diluted for top ups.

It can be applied using different methods and is also really good value.



And whilst you are ordering you gotta try the new air fresheners, they are really good :thumb:

Did I mention it also beads well which is perfect for these British Summers :lol:

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

